

This is what the world looks like if you scale countries by population - xvirk
http://imgur.com/RfAMZEL

======
gus_massa
The origin of the map is
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/2sm2vj/world_popula...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/2sm2vj/world_population_map_2015_7088_x_3008_oc/)

